# Smoked CHEESE!! First Try!



## moneymike (Jan 2, 2014)

image.jpg



__ moneymike
__ Jan 2, 2014


----------



## moneymike (Jan 2, 2014)

image.jpg



__ moneymike
__ Jan 2, 2014


----------



## moneymike (Jan 2, 2014)

image.jpg



__ moneymike
__ Jan 2, 2014


----------



## chuckles (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi Money, looks good. What cheese varieties are you smoking?


----------



## moneymike (Jan 2, 2014)

Being this is my first try at smoking cheese I decided to do a cheddar and a pepper jack. Just pulled it out of the smoker.


----------



## moneymike (Jan 2, 2014)

image.jpg



__ moneymike
__ Jan 2, 2014






Cheese took on some good color!


----------



## moneymike (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm letting it rest overnight the vacuum sealing it.  How long should I try and wait before eating?


----------



## chuckles (Jan 2, 2014)

Don't know the answer to that question but betting it will taste great.


----------



## goliath (Jan 2, 2014)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123130/mr-ts-smoked-cheese-from-go-to-show-w-q-view

here is the gospel !!!!!


----------



## guruatbol (Jan 2, 2014)

RACKRAT said:


> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123130/mr-ts-smoked-cheese-from-go-to-show-w-q-view
> 
> here is the gospel !!!!!


+1

Mel


----------



## moneymike (Jan 3, 2014)

image.jpg



__ moneymike
__ Jan 3, 2014






Hurry up and wait!!


----------



## cohoho (Jan 3, 2014)

I did the same cheddar and jack pkg.on nov20 and was great Christmas Day ! Hope yours is as good as mine!!


----------



## eman (Jan 3, 2014)

I have a couple of blocks of some 4 yo cheddar that i smoked 20 months ago in the fridge still in vac seal. The longer it sits the better. Most folks say 2 weeks but i smoke enough so that i can wait 2 months before i open a block.The more it sits the more the flavor mellows


----------



## driedstick (Jan 10, 2014)

Those look great you will love the pepperjack even more now, I just did 6lbs of it a few weeks back.

 I like the brand on your cutting board.

A full smoker is a happy smoker


----------



## link (Jan 10, 2014)

I have done Cheese now three or four times and I always wait at least 1 month before I open any of it. I have recently been shredding the sharp Cheddar and putting it in Grits. Oh man is it good! My wife keeps asking me to make Smokey cheese grits (topped with caramelized onions and mushrooms).


----------

